# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Ռուսաստանի հաջորդ ղեկավարը ով է լինելու

## Adriano

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ Ռուսաստանը հանդիսանում է աշխարհի ամենամեծ երկիրը տարածքի, ռեսուրսների առումով: գտնվում է մեծ ութնյակի կազմի մեջ, ունի հզոր ռազմաարդունաբերություն: Համարվելով աշխարհի ամենահզոր երկրներից մեկը` նա իր ուրույն քաղաքական, տնտեսական քաղաքականությունն իրականացնելու հնարավրություններն ունի: Ինչպես հասկացանք դժվար է պատկերացնել մի միջազգային քաղաքական հարթակ, որի վրա ռուսաստանը իր ասելիքը չունենա: Հայերիս համար ռուսաստանը ունի էլ ավելի կարևորագույն նշանակություն: Փաստացի հայ-թուրքական սահմանները պահում են ռուսները, իր տնտեսական քաղաքական հզոր պոտենցյալով ռուսաստանը կովկասում իրականացնում է երկար գնացող քաղաքակնություն և այդ շրջանակներում համենայն դեպս Հայստանը դեռ մնում է ռուսաստանի ռազմավարական գործընկերը: եվ հաշվի առնելով այս ամենը մեզ` քաղաքական գործընթացներին հետևող յուրաքանչյուրին, հետաքրքրում է թե ով է փոխարինելու Մեդվեդևին: Իհարկե խոսքեր կան թե փաստացի երկիրը ղեկավարում է Վ.Վ. Պուտինը, իհարկե ինչ-որ ճշտություն կա, սակայն համենայն դեպս երկրի ղեկավարը համարվում է Դ. Մեդվեդևը: Հիմա մեզ հետաքրքիր է թե ինչպես է փոխվելու ռուսական ղեկավարության գլուխը մի քանի տարուց: Ինչպես հասկանում ենք Վ.Վ.Պուտինի վերադարձը շատ հավանական է սակայն պակաս պոպուլյար գործիչենր չեն Սերգեյ Լավրորվը արտգործնախարարը,Սերգեյ Իվանովը առաջին փոխվարչապետը, արտակարգ իրավիճակների պատասխանատու Շոյգուն,Ժիրինովսկին, ներքին գործերի նախարարը: Մի խոսքով եկենք վերլուծենք և բացահայտենք թե ով է ամենահավանական թեկնածուն նշվածներից և չնշվածներից:
Այստեղ դնեմ մի քանիսի նկարները.
Սերգեյ Իվանով  փոխվարչապետ


Սերգեյ Լավրով, արտգործ նախարար


Շոյգու

----------


## Lion

Կարծում եմ Վ.Վ. Պուտին: Մյուսները ընդհանուր ֆոնի համար են  :Smile:

----------

Life (25.03.2010)

----------


## Invisible man

Զարմանում եմ էդ Կասյանովին խի էք հարցման մեջ դրել: Դրա նախագահ դառնալու հնարավորությունը ենքան ա, ինչքան մեր մոտ Տիգրան Կարապետյանինը :LOL:

----------

keyboard (30.03.2010), Rhayader (26.03.2010)

----------


## tikopx

Սաղնել գիտեն , որ Պուտինա լինելու :Hands Up:

----------


## Norton

Ժողովուրդ, ոչինչ որ ընտրություններին հլա 2 տարուց ավել կա:

----------


## Դարք

ճիշտ տարբերակը չկա.ես եմ լինելու

----------

Բիձա (30.03.2010), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (27.09.2011)

----------


## Արևածագ

Վերջապես մի թեմա բացվեց, որտեղ ՌԴ քաղաքացին կարող է իր քաղաքացիական դիրքորոշումն արտահայտել՝ առանց ուրիշ երկրի քաղքականության մեջ քիթը խոթելու  :Smile: : Հիմա ստորագրահավաք կա ինտերնետում Պուտինի դեմ, բայց , իմ կարծիքով, Պուտինը բոլոր ստորագրածներին արդեն լավ ճանաչում է, ու պիտի փառք տան աստծուն, եթե իրենց գլխին դեռ չի «կտտացրել»: Ռուսաստանը չափազանց մեծ երկիր է՝ «դերմոկրատական» մեթոդներով կառավարելու համար: :Wink:

----------


## Adriano

> Ժողովուրդ, ոչինչ որ ընտրություններին հլա 2 տարուց ավել կա:


Նման երկրներում ինչպիսին ասենք Ռուսաստանն է, Ֆրանսիան, Իտալիան, ԱՄՆ-ն և այլն հետագա առաջնորդների հարցը որոշվում է ոչ թե ընտրություններից հետո այլ դրանից ոչ թե 2 այլ չորս հինգ տարի առաջ:

----------

Արևածագ (26.03.2010)

----------


## Norton

> Նման երկրներում ինչպիսին ասենք Ռուսաստանն է, Ֆրանսիան, Իտալիան, ԱՄՆ-ն և այլն հետագա առաջնորդների հարցը որոշվում է ոչ թե ընտրություններից հետո այլ դրանից ոչ թե 2 այլ չորս հինգ տարի առաջ:


Ընդհանրապես 2 տարի առաջ արդեն կիսաքարոզարշավն ա սկսվում, բայց մատից հոտ քաշելով մի 10 թեկնածու առաջադրելը լուրջ չի: Իսկ 4-5 տարի առաջվանցի գուշակել ով կլինի հաջորդը միայն Ռուսաստանի նման ավտորիտար երկրներումա հնարավոր:

----------


## Adriano

> Ընդհանրապես 2 տարի առաջ արդեն կիսաքարոզարշավն ա սկսվում, բայց մատից հոտ քաշելով մի 10 թեկնածու առաջադրելը լուրջ չի: Իսկ 4-5 տարի առաջվանցի գուշակել ով կլինի հաջորդը միայն Ռուսաստանի նման ավտորիտար երկրներումա հնարավոր:


Նախ ինչպես տեսնում եմ դու հակառուսական դիրքորոշում ունես, դե ինչ վերաբերում է մատից հոտ քաշելուն, ապա դու սխալվում ես, եթե կարծում ես, որ ես սարից նոր եմ իջել ու անկապ թեմա եմ բացում թեմա բացելու համար, ես նախապես կարդացել եմ ինչ-որ բան և ինձ միանգամից հետաքրքրեց մեր ակումբի ժողովրդի կարծիքը: Ինչ վերաբերում է թեկնածուներին, ապա ասեմ մինչև 7 բոլոր թեկնածուները ռուսաստանում դեմքեր են, համարվում են Եդինայա Ռոսիա կուսակցության վառ դեմքերից, մնացածը համապատասխանաբար ՌԴ պետդումայում ներկայացված քաղաքական կուսակցությունների առաջնորդներ են, բացի Կասյանովից, որը ինչպես ինձ է հայտնի միացյալ ռուսական ընդիմության առաջնորդն է:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Երևի Պուտինը կվերադառնա: Չեմ կարծում, որ կառավարման ժամկետը 6 տարի սարքելը ուրիշ մարդու համար է արվել:

----------


## Norton

> Նախ ինչպես տեսնում եմ դու հակառուսական դիրքորոշում ունես, դե ինչ վերաբերում է մատից հոտ քաշելուն, ապա դու սխալվում ես, եթե կարծում ես, որ ես սարից նոր եմ իջել ու անկապ թեմա եմ բացում թեմա բացելու համար, ես նախապես կարդացել եմ ինչ-որ բան և ինձ միանգամից հետաքրքրեց մեր ակումբի ժողովրդի կարծիքը: Ինչ վերաբերում է թեկնածուներին, ապա ասեմ մինչև 7 բոլոր թեկնածուները ռուսաստանում դեմքեր են, համարվում են Եդինայա Ռոսիա կուսակցության վառ դեմքերից, մնացածը համապատասխանաբար ՌԴ պետդումայում ներկայացված քաղաքական կուսակցությունների առաջնորդներ են, բացի Կասյանովից, որը ինչպես ինձ է հայտնի միացյալ ռուսական ընդիմության առաջնորդն է:


 Պարզ չի, այն հանգամանքը նշել, որ ՌԴ-ն ավտորիտար պետություն է համարվում է հակառուսական դիրքորոշում՞, սա ևս ենթադրությունների շարքից, նշեմ, որ ես Հայաստանն էլ եմ համարում ավտորիտար: Հաջորդը լրիվ պարզ է, որ նշված ցուցակում սխալ է կազմված, քանզի ամբողջ ցուցակը կազմված է Պուտինից և նրա շարքային կադրերից, այդ թվում "ընդդիմադիր" Ժիրինովսկին ու Զյուգանովը: Ինչ վերաբերվում է Կասյանովին, այո նա նախկին ընտրություններում ընդդիմության թեկնածուն էր, որին այդպես էլ չգրանցեցին, բայց դեռ պարզ չի, արդյոք ընդդիմությունը հաջորդը իրեն կառաջադրի: Ըստ ընտրությունե դրվումա այսպես Պուտին *vs* ժողովուրդ:

----------


## Adriano

> Պարզ չի, այն հանգամանքը նշել, որ ՌԴ-ն ավտորիտար պետություն է համարվում է հակառուսական դիրքորոշում՞, սա ևս ենթադրությունների շարքից, նշեմ, որ ես Հայաստանն էլ եմ համարում ավտորիտար: Հաջորդը լրիվ պարզ է, որ նշված ցուցակում սխալ է կազմված, քանզի ամբողջ ցուցակը կազմված է Պուտինից և նրա շարքային կադրերից, այդ թվում "ընդդիմադիր" Ժիրինովսկին ու Զյուգանովը: Ինչ վերաբերվում է Կասյանովին, այո նա նախկին ընտրություններում ընդդիմության թեկնածուն էր, որին այդպես էլ չգրանցեցին, բայց դեռ պարզ չի, արդյոք ընդդիմությունը հաջորդը իրեն կառաջադրի: Ըստ ընտրությունե դրվումա այսպես Պուտին *vs* ժողովուրդ:


Իսկ օրինակ մի հարց տամ Նորթոն ջան  Վ Պուտինին ինչու եք հանում ազգի թշնամի, նա բավականին արագ կարողացավ վերականգնել Ռուսաստանի տարածքային ամբողջականությունը, իսկ ԱՄՆ-ին ու իրա նման ավանտյուրիստ երկրներին ստիպեց հասկանալ մի բան, որ առանց ռուսաստանի նույնիսկ չեն կարա մի կետից տեղափոխվեն մյուս կետ: Օրինակի համար ռուս-վրացական փոքր պատերազմը, մտավ վերցրեց, այսինքն Պուտինը իր երկրի համար այնքան էլ բացասական ֆիգուրա չէ: բոլոր ռուս ընդիմադիրները մինչ Պուտինի հայտնվելը իշխանության գլխին էին ասենք նույն Կասյանովը, որ էնքան փող կերավ ասին, այ մարդ թող գնա էլի, Նեմցովը և այլն: Օրինակ Ինչ արեցին դրանք Ռուսաստանը մասնատեցին, երկիրը դարձրին մի հատ խայտառակ, մեծ երկրին ոչ հարիր երկիր, ու հիմա, եթե նույնիսկ Պուտինը չլինի նախագահ նրա թիմակից Սերգեյ Իվանովը լավ լուրջ ռեյտինգ ունի և իմ կարծիքով էլ ավելի սուր է քանց ինքը:

----------


## Norton

Իմ գրածում, որտեղ ազգի թշնամու մասին խոսք կար? Կարծեմ թեման էլ ուրիշի վերաբերյալ էր, թեկնածուների: Իսկ եթե այս թեման Պուտինին հերթական անգամ գովերգելու համար ես բացել դա ուրիշ բան, այդ դեպքում անհասկանալի ա, թե Ռուսաստանում ինչու ա ընտրական համակարգը ընդհանրապես գործում, թող Պուտինին ցմահ Ցար Վլադիմիր հռչակեն, համ էլ բյուջեյից էդքան փող չեն ծախսի նոր ընտրություններ կազմակերպեն:

----------


## Վիշապ

Էն Լավրովի կողքին ո՞վ ա տենց հաղթական ու ինքնավստահ ժպտում, կարող ա ինքը լինի… :Xeloq:

----------

Adriano (26.03.2010), Norton (26.03.2010), Արևածագ (26.03.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Իմ գրածում, որտեղ ազգի թշնամու մասին խոսք կար? Կարծեմ թեման էլ ուրիշի վերաբերյալ էր, թեկնածուների: Իսկ եթե այս թեման Պուտինին հերթական անգամ գովերգելու համար ես բացել դա ուրիշ բան, այդ դեպքում անհասկանալի ա, թե Ռուսաստանում ինչու ա ընտրական համակարգը ընդհանրապես գործում, թող Պուտինին ցմահ Ցար Վլադիմիր հռչակեն, համ էլ բյուջեյից էդքան փող չեն ծախսի նոր ընտրություններ կազմակերպեն:


Նախ ես ուղղակի հարց տվեցի, քանզի գրածներիդ մեջ իհարկե չկար ուղիղ միտք, թե Պուտինը ազգի թշնամինա, սակայն ընդհանուր կոնտեկստից հասկացա, որ դա էլ ի նկատի ունես, ես Վ.Պուտինին չեմ գովերքում, ես նշում եմ նրա արժանիքները, որպես ապագա նախագահի թեկնածու: Ես վերջի վերջո չհասկացա դու այս հարցի վերաբերյալ էական ինչ ասեցիր, բացի քննադատությունից, եթե ըստ քեզ ոչ մեկ ցուցակից չի հավակնում նշիր քո թեկնածուին: Հասկանում ես եթե Հյաստանը Ռուսաստանի հետ այսքան կապված չլիներ ես սենց թեմա չէի բացի, ասենք ինչ հազար տարի պետքա թե Բրազիլիայի նախագահը ովա լինելու: Սակայն ինչ համար մեկ չէ օրինակ ՌԴ-ի, ԱՄՆ-ի ու Ֆրանսիայի նախագահների հարցը:

----------


## Norton

> Նախ ես ուղղակի հարց տվեցի, քանզի գրածներիդ մեջ իհարկե չկար ուղիղ միտք, թե Պուտինը ազգի թշնամինա, սակայն ընդհանուր կոնտեկստից հասկացա, որ դա էլ ի նկատի ունես, ես Վ.Պուտինին չեմ գովերքում, ես նշում եմ նրա արժանիքները, որպես ապագա նախագահի թեկնածու: Ես վերջի վերջո չհասկացա դու այս հարցի վերաբերյալ էական ինչ ասեցիր, բացի քննադատությունից, եթե ըստ քեզ ոչ մեկ ցուցակից չի հավակնում նշիր քո թեկնածուին: Հասկանում ես եթե Հյաստանը Ռուսաստանի հետ այսքան կապված չլիներ ես սենց թեմա չէի բացի, ասենք ինչ հազար տարի պետքա թե Բրազիլիայի նախագահը ովա լինելու: Սակայն ինչ համար մեկ չէ օրինակ ՌԴ-ի, ԱՄՆ-ի ու Ֆրանսիայի նախագահների հարցը:


Եղբայր, կարծեմ պարզ նշել եմ մրցակցությունը լինելույա Պուտին vs ժողովուրդ: Իսկ հաջորդի համար ընդհանուր կոնտեքստից ենթադրություններից կարող ես անցնել ավելի փաստարկված ու տեղին ենթադրությունների :Smile:

----------


## Rammer

Իհարկե հարցումը շատ բովանդակալից ա...

Հարցում: Ում եք տեսնում ՌԴ նախագահի պաշտոնում
Պատասխան : ՈՉ ՈՔ  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ում եք տեսնում ՌԴ նախագահի պաշտոնում



Տեսնում եմ… Տեսնում եմ Ռուսաստանին ժողովրդավար, բարգավաճող, ծաղկող երկիր։ Տեսնում եմ… Հարևանների հետ նորմալ, ժամանակակից հարաբերություններ եմ տեսնում… Գիտություն, սպորտ, խոսքի ազատություն… Տեսնում եմ… Ամեն ինչ հզորանում է… 

Մի վարկյան…

Թֆու, էլի մենակ Պուծին եմ տեսնում… ԿԳԲ եմ տեսնում… Ռուսաստանի նեխում ու ոչնչացում եմ տեսնում…

----------

Rammer (26.03.2010), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (27.09.2011), Ձայնալար (26.03.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

Նոր գտա


Ստեղծման ամսաթվին նայեք  :Wink:  Ինչ-որ բան էն չի…

----------


## One_Way_Ticket



----------


## One_Way_Ticket

P.S. http://selo-serafima.livejournal.com/115836.html

----------


## Բիձա

http://fordolboeb.livejournal.com/2333.html

Էս լինքը մի տեղ դրել էի, ոնց տեսնում եմ ես բաժնում էլ չի խանգարի: 
Նայեք, հետո կորոշեք ով է լինելու:

----------


## Artgeo

Հաջորդ նախագահ ինքնշանակվեց Վովան, Պուծինը... Սենց բամբուչա երկրների քաղաքական կյանքն ինչ տխուր ա...

Էս էլ իրանց էն... ո՞նց էր... պետական հոգևորականություն ա, հոգևոր պետականություն ա... կարճ ասած իրանց հոգևոր ֆինանսական կենտրոնը
http://www.interfax.ru/politics/news.asp?id=209299

----------

Տրիբուն (29.09.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

‎2033 թվական. ողջ Ռուսաստանը ծնկաչոք խնդրում է Պուտինին ընտրություններ այլևս չանել ու լինել ցմահ նախագահ։ Պուտինը պատասխանում է.
 -Ոչ, չեմ կարող։ 
Հարցնում են՝ ինչո՞ւ։ Պուտինը պատասխանում է. 
-Բորիս Նիկալայիչին խոստացել եմ, որ ընտրություններ լինելու են մի՜շտ։  :Wink: 

Եթե «Քաղաքական հումոր» թեմային ավելի համապատասխան համարեք, կխնդրեի այտեղ տեղափոխել։

----------

Հայաստան-Վրաստան (27.09.2011), Մինա (29.09.2011)

----------


## Lion

Պուտինը կլինի... վերջին հերոսը  :Smile:  Հայտնի խաղի մոտիվներով է, բայց դե սպասելի էր:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ափսոս պատասխանների մջ չկա «ով էլ լինի, մեր տանձին չի» կամ «ով էլ լինի, տավարը տավար ա մնում» տարբերակները: 

Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ, ես փիս ուրախ եմ, որ Պուծինն ա էլի նախագահ լինելու - իրանից ավելի անտաղանդ, պոպուլիստ, փչացած, կոռումպացվա ու ինքնահավան ցար Ռուսաստանում մինչև հիմա չի եղել: Բալքիմ վերջնականապես Ռուսաստանի նանը լացացնի, դնի մի կողմ, ու սաղս պրծնենք էտ ժանգոտ տապոռից:

----------

Artgeo (30.09.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

շատ դժվար հարց ա… սաղ գիշեր մտածել եմ չեմ կարողացել կռահել… շատ հետաքրքիր ընտրություններ են լինելու…

----------

Artgeo (30.09.2011), Տրիբուն (03.10.2011)

----------


## A.S.A.L.A.

Իրականում Պուծինը ընտրվել է մեկ անգամ ՌԴ նախագահի պաշտոնում 2000թ մայիսի 7:  Դրանից հետո նախագահի պաշտոնում ինքը իրեն  ՆՇԱՆԱԿԵՑ, բաից նա չեր կարող աննդմեջ նշանակել իրեն ՌԴ-ն ժողովրդավար երկիրա ու երկու անգամ աննդմեջից հետո Պուծինը նշանակեց Դ.Մեդվեդեվին ու նրա միջոցով կառավարեց երկիրը միջև որ վերջերս նորից Վ.Պուծինը ՌԴ նախագահի  պաշտոնում նշանակեց հենց իրեն Վ.Պուծինի: Պուծինյան թագավորությունը կարող է փոխարինվել մենակ հեղաշրջման միջոցով որը անիրատեսական է:

----------


## Artgeo

Ի դեպ, արդեն 6 տարով ա, այսինքն 12... Կլինի՞ հրաշք...

----------


## Artgeo

Չարի վերջը կարծես սկսվել ա...

----------

Bruno (27.11.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Ափսոս պատասխանների մջ չկա «ով էլ լինի, մեր տանձին չի» կամ «ով էլ լինի, տավարը տավար ա մնում» տարբերակները: 
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ, ես փիս ուրախ եմ, որ Պուծինն ա էլի նախագահ լինելու - իրանից ավելի անտաղանդ, պոպուլիստ, փչացած, կոռումպացվա ու ինքնահավան ցար Ռուսաստանում մինչև հիմա չի եղել: Բալքիմ վերջնականապես Ռուսաստանի նանը լացացնի, դնի մի կողմ, ու սաղս պրծնենք էտ ժանգոտ տապոռից:


*Տրիբուն* ջան, քո թույլտվությամբ մի *հարց.* 

_Ենթադրենք, թե քո ցանկությունը հենց վաղը կատարվում է, "Ռուսաստանի նանը լացում է" ու "սաղս պրծնում ենք էտ ժանգոտ տապոռից": Ներկայիս ՌԴ տարածքում ստեղծվում են մի շարք համեմատաբար մանր պետություններ, Սիբիրի հանրապետություն, Մեծ Թաթարիա, Մոսկվայի թագավորություն, Հյուսիս-արևմտյան կոնֆեդերացիա, Կազակների հոսպոդարություն և այլն, մի խոսքով, առաջանում են մանր պետություններ և ներկայիս Ռուսաստանը անվերադարձ կերպով զրկվում է գերտերության իր ստատուսից - ինչպես կազդի դա իմ ու քո սիրելի Հայաստանի անվտանգության վրա, լավ, թե վատ և ինչպիսին կլինի Թուրքիայի վարքագիծն այդ դեպքում? Երկու պատասխաններն էլ խնդրում եմ հիմնավորել և չմոռանալ, որ խնդիրը ռեալ-պոլիտիկի, հենց վաղը տեղի ունեցող իրադարձության մասին է:_

----------

One_Way_Ticket (22.11.2011), Ripsim (22.11.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Չարի վերջը կարծես սկսվել ա...


Ի դեպ, նայել եմ և մենամարտը, և հետագա Պուտինի ելույթը: Իմ տպավորությամբ ճիշտ է Պուտինի մամուլի քարտուղարը, որն ասում է, որ իրականում հենց այդ պահին, այսինքն Պուտինի խոսելու ժամանակ, դահլիճից դուրս էին տանում Մենսոնին և այդ սուլոցներն ու գուլը նրան էր վերաբերվում: Որպես ասածի անուղղակի ապացույց ուզում եմ մատնանշել այն հանգամանքը, որ Պուտինի նույն ելույթի վերջում նրան ծափահարում էին...

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ռուսաստանում այսօր չկա ռեալ ընդդիմություն։ Չէ, լավ չասացի։ Չկա ռեալ ընդդիմադիր գաղափարախոսություն։ Եկրի առջև ծառացած խնդիրներին բոլորը ծանոթ են, իսկ լուծում ոչ ոք չունի։ Ոչ նացիոնալիստները, ոչ կոմունիստները, ոչ էլ ուրիշ որևէ մեկը որևէ խելամիտ բան չի առաջարկում։ Ժողովրդի մեծամասնությունն էլ հիմար չէ ու հասկանում է, որ միգրանտներին աքսորելով կամ ԽՍՀՄ վերականգնելով խնդիրները չեն լուծվի։ Պուտինը մի բան գոնե կարողանում է անել՝ թույլ չի տալիս, որ Ռուսաստանը մասնատվի։ Ուրիշ շատ գլուխգովաններ այսօր իշխանության գային, դա էլ չէին կարողանա անել։ Այդ պատճառով կարծում եմ, որ Պուտինը դեռևս կմնա։

----------

Lion (23.11.2011), Magic-Mushroom (28.11.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

> В.Путин выдвинут кандидатом в президенты РФ от "Единой России".





> в ходе тайного голосования делегаты съезда проголосовали *единогласно*.


ուռա՜ տովարիսչի, ուռա կռասնիե... 

Հ.Գ. Յա՛խք

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Արտգեո, քեզ չեմ հասկանում։ Ասենք, շատ հարցերում հետդ համաձայն չեմ, բայց այս դեպքում ոչ թե համաձայն չեմ, այլ ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում։
Ի՞նչ ես ուզում գրառմամբդ ասել։ Դժգո՞հ ես Պուտինի վարած քաղաքականությունից։ Վրացիների մեծամասնությունը նույնպես դժգո՞հ է։ Դե կներեք, ռուսները ձեր դժգոհությունների հետ հաշվի նստել չեն պատրաստվում։ Նրանք շահագրգռված չեն Վրաստանին հանգիստ թողնել։ Նրանք կայսերական ամբիցիաներ ունեն։ Անկախ նրանից, թե ով կլինի երկրի նախագահը։
Եվ եթե հարևան երկիրը ուզում է այդ կասյրության հետ իրեն ձեռնտու հարաբերություններ ունենալ, կամ ընդհանրապես ոչ մի հարաբերություն չունենալ, ապա պիտի ուժեղ լինի։ Սա վերաբերվում է թե Վրաստանին, թե Հայաստանին։ Իսկ դրա համար պետք է մտածել, թե ոնց դու ուժեղանաս, այլ ոչ թե հուսաս, որ կայսրությունը կթուլանա։ Վերջինս հուսահատության ու անճարության նշան է։

----------

Magic-Mushroom (28.11.2011)

----------


## Lion

Անձնական, ատելության հասնող հակակրանքի արտահայտություն...

----------

Magic-Mushroom (28.11.2011), One_Way_Ticket (27.11.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

> Արտգեո, քեզ չեմ հասկանում։ Ասենք, շատ հարցերում հետդ համաձայն չեմ, բայց այս դեպքում ոչ թե համաձայն չեմ, այլ ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում։
> Ի՞նչ ես ուզում գրառմամբդ ասել։ Դժգո՞հ ես Պուտինի վարած քաղաքականությունից։ Վրացիների մեծամասնությունը նույնպես դժգո՞հ է։ Դե կներեք, ռուսները ձեր դժգոհությունների հետ հաշվի նստել չեն պատրաստվում։ Նրանք շահագրգռված չեն Վրաստանին հանգիստ թողնել։ Նրանք կայսերական ամբիցիաներ ունեն։ Անկախ նրանից, թե ով կլինի երկրի նախագահը։
> Եվ եթե հարևան երկիրը ուզում է այդ կասյրության հետ իրեն ձեռնտու հարաբերություններ ունենալ, կամ ընդհանրապես ոչ մի հարաբերություն չունենալ, ապա պիտի ուժեղ լինի։ Սա վերաբերվում է թե Վրաստանին, թե Հայաստանին։ Իսկ դրա համար պետք է մտածել, թե ոնց դու ուժեղանաս, այլ ոչ թե հուսաս, որ կայսրությունը կթուլանա։ Վերջինս հուսահատության ու անճարության նշան է։


Գրառումս ընդամենը տեղեկություն էր, եթե խոսքդ Հ.Գ. ի մասին է, ապա վերաբերմունքս «միաձայն» ձևական որոշումների հանդեպ: 
Պուծինը անասուն ա, որն ափսոսում է ԽՍՀՄ-ի փլուզումն ու ձգտում այն վերականգնել: Իմ համոզմամբ, ցանկացած ողջամիտ անձ, պիտի ձգտի հնարավորինս ամեն ինչ անի, որ դա նրան չհաջողվի: 
Ռուսնե՞ր... Պուծինի ռեյտինգը գնալով նվազում է, ահռելի տեմպերով: Ռուսաստանում էլ են խելքի գալիս: 

Մեր՝ թե՛ Հայաստանի, թե՛ Վրաստանի ուժեղանալու առաջին պայմանը ներքին կայունությունն ու անկախությունն է, ներքին օրենքի գերակայությունն ու առողջ տնտեսական ու քաղաքական մթնոլորտը: Անդրկովկասի խաղաղ ու միասնական ապագան է: Իսկ դա հնարավոր է միայն առանց Կրեմլի միջամտության:

----------

Ձայնալար (27.11.2011)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Հավատա ինձ, գտնել ռուսի, ով այսօր չի ափսոսում ԽՍՀՄ փլուզման համար, բավական դժվար է։ Չափազանցեցնում եմ իհարկե, սակայն մեծամասնությունը այս կամ այն չափով ափսոսում են։
Պուտինի հեղինակությունը նվազում է, ճիշտ ես։ Փոխարենը աճում է․․․ Ստալինի հեղինակությունը։ Ժողովուրդը զզվել է կոռումպացվածությունից, չդադարող ահաբեկչական ակտերից, սոցիալական անարդարությունից, այլ ոչ թե կայսրության գաղափարից։
Ինչ վերաբերվում է միասնական Անդրկովկասին առանց Կրեմլի միջամտության, Թուրքիայի՞ միջամտությունն ես ուզում։ Պետք է ռեալիստ լինել, այլ ոչ թե ուտոպիստ։

----------

Magic-Mushroom (28.11.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

> Ինչ վերաբերվում է միասնական Անդրկովկասին առանց Կրեմլի միջամտության, Թուրքիայի՞ միջամտությունն ես ուզում։ Պետք է ռեալիստ լինել, այլ ոչ թե ուտոպիստ։


Իհարկե, Թուրքիայինն էլ չեմ ուզում: 

Ռեալիստ դժվար լինեմ, բայց ուտոպիստ էլ չեմ համարում ինձ: Կարծում եմ որոշակի դրվածքի դեպքում, ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է:  :Smile:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Անդրկովկասի խաղաղ ու *միասնական* ապագան է:


 :Jpit:  Արթ ջան, Գալստուկոֆիլի ամեն ասածը չի, որ պիտի ցիտվի: :Pardon: 
Մենք, վրացիները, կովկասյան թաթարները, օսերը, աբխազները, թաթերը, թալիշները, թուրք-մեսխեթցիները ու այլք միասնակա՞ն: :Nea:  Ու դրան խոչընդոտողը Կրե՞մլն է: Հա, բա Գասպրինսկին էլ ողջ սաղ լիներ, կավելացներ՝ «միություն լեզվում, մտքերում և գործերում»: :Wacko: 
Հեքիաթ: Չկա՛ նման բան, հայն ու ոչ վաղ անցյալում էպիկանտուս ունեցած նախնիներից սերված օղուզը չեն կարող միասնական լինել՝ անկախ տարածքում սլավոնների քաղաքական ազդեցության տոկոսից: 
Դեմագոգիա, ասում խոսում ենք էլի:

----------

Lion (27.11.2011), Magic-Mushroom (28.11.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

> Արթ ջան, Գալստուկոֆիլի ամեն ասածը չի, որ պիտի ցիտվի:


Սահակաշվիլին ո՞ւր էր, որ ես տենց մտքեր էի արտահայտում  :LOL:  20-րդ դարի սկզբում ստացվել ա, ու վատ չի ստացվել: Հիմա էլ ուզենանք, կստացվի: Էն հյուսիսներին ձեռք չեմ տալիս, խոսքս ԱՆԴՐԿովկասի մասին ա: Հայաստան+Վրաստան+Ադրբեջան: Էս երեք երկրի միջև կոնֆլիկտը միայն մեզ չի ձեռնտու: Իսկ առաջինն ում անհրաժեշտ ա կոնֆլիկտությունը մեր տարածաշրջանում, Ռուսաստանն ա, գոնե դրա հետ չվիճեք:

----------

Chuk (28.11.2011), Lionne_en_Chasse (27.11.2011), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (28.11.2011), Ձայնալար (27.11.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Միասնական լինել չենք կարող, բայց կարող ենք նորմալ հարաբերություններ ունենալ, բաց սահմաններ տնտեսական ակտիվ կապեր և այլն: Ընդ որում, դա ոչ միայն մեր շահերից ա բխում, այլ նաև թաթարների, աբխազների, վրացիների ու թալիշների  :Jpit:  Ընդհանրապես՝ միասնություն ասածը շատ հարաբերական ա: Բացարձակը համընկնող շահերն են: Իսկ էդ համընկնող շահերը չեն համընկնում Ռուսաստանի շահերի հետ  :Pardon:

----------

Artgeo (27.11.2011), Chuk (28.11.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Արթ ջան, Գալստուկոֆիլի ամեն ասածը չի, որ պիտի ցիտվի:
> Մենք, վրացիները, կովկասյան թաթարները, օսերը, աբխազները, թաթերը, թալիշները, թուրք-մեսխեթցիները ու այլք միասնակա՞ն: Ու դրան խոչընդոտողը Կրե՞մլն է: Հա, բա Գասպրինսկին էլ ողջ սաղ լիներ, կավելացներ՝ «միություն լեզվում, մտքերում և գործերում»:
> Հեքիաթ: Չկա՛ նման բան, հայն ու ոչ վաղ անցյալում էպիկանտուս ունեցած նախնիներից սերված օղուզը չեն կարող միասնական լինել՝ անկախ տարածքում սլավոնների քաղաքական ազդեցության տոկոսից: 
> Դեմագոգիա, ասում խոսում ենք էլի:


չբռնե՞մ մի հատ "կակտուս ունեցած նախնիներից սերված օղուզի" հետ ամուսնանամ  :Think:  

հ.գ. կարո՞ղ ես երեսունականների վերջի Գերմանիայի և մեր տարածաշրջանի հասարակություննեի մեջ տաս տարբերություն գտնել. ազնվորեն ձեռդ դիր խղճիդ /թե այ մարդ տենաս էտ խիղճը որտեղ ա, որ մի հատ էլ մարդ ձեռ ա դնում վրեն  :Jpit: / ու տաս տարերություն թվերարկի.

----------


## Moonwalker

> Սահակաշվիլին ո՞ւր էր, որ ես տենց մտքեր էի արտահայտում  20-րդ դարի սկզբում ստացվել ա, ու վատ չի ստացվել: Հիմա էլ ուզենանք, կստացվի: Էն հյուսիսներին ձեռք չեմ տալիս, խոսքս ԱՆԴՐԿովկասի մասին ա: Հայաստան+Վրաստան+Ադրբեջան: Էս երեք երկրի միջև կոնֆլիկտը միայն մեզ չի ձեռնտու: Իսկ առաջինն ում անհրաժեշտ ա կոնֆլիկտությունը մեր տարածաշրջանում, Ռուսաստանն ա, գոնե դրա հետ չվիճեք:


Հյուսիսայինների մասին ես էլ բան չասեցի, բոլոր թվարկածներս Անդրկովկասից են: :Wink: 
Դու իրո՞ք մտածում ես, որ 20-րդ դարի սկզբում վատ չի ստացվել: ::}: 
Արի նայենք՝

*1917թ. հոկտեմբերի 25* - Բոլշևիկյան հեղափոխությունը (կարդա՝ ռուս իմպերիալիզմը բերանքսիվայր ընկավ ցեխը):
_Խառըխուռը վիճակ....բրդբրդոց....հո՛պ, միավորվեցինք՝_
*1918թ. փետրվարի 10* - Ստեղծվում ա Անդրկովկասյան Սեյմը՝ ի միջիայլոց վրացու գլխավորությամբ:
*մարտի 8-ին* - Տրապիզոնում թուրքերը միավորված ու երջանիկ ապրողների վզին փաթաթում են Բրեստի պայմանագիրը՝ տարածքներ պահանջելով (նենց ոչինչ որ վրացիք իրենց Բաթումը պահելու համար մատաղ են անում Կարսը, Արդահանը, Կարղզվանը, Օլթին): Մոռացանք թուրքերի գլխավոր պահանջից խոսել՝ Անդրկովկասի պաշտոնապես անկախ հռչակում (բա մեր գալստուկոֆիլ ախպերն էլ ա  էությամբ նույնն ասում):
_Ստեղ թուրքերը գալիս են՝ Երզնկա, Էրզրում, Սարիղամիշ, Ալաշկերտ, Խնուս, Վան...
_*1918թ. ապրիլի 9 -* Սեյմն Անդրկովկասը անկախ ա հայտարարում Ռուսաստանից (ուռաա՜ :Yahoo: ): ԱԴՖՀ նախագահա դառնում էլի վրացի: Սրա միավորված (լավ ա հնչում) կառավարությունը հրամայում ա թողնել Կարսը (մերոնք պատրաստ էին քաղաքը պահել. բայց միշտ էլ իրենց փայլուն քաղաքական մտքով աչքի ընկած վրացիք հույս ունեին Բաթումը պահել): Ջանդամ, զաթո միասին ենք:
_Արանքում Բաթումում թուրքերը մի անգամ էլ են կզզցնում մեր միավորված պատվիրակությանը...մայիսյան հերոսամարտեր (ներառյալ Բաշ Ապարանում՝ փրկելով Թիֆլիսը տիրումայր լինելուց):
_*1918թ. մայիսի 26* - Անկախանում են վրացիք:*
1918թ. մայիսի 27* -Կովկասյան թաթարները ստեղծում են Ադրբեջանը:*
1918թ. մայիսի 28* - Իրեն հայկական գավառների միակ իշխանություն է հայտարարում ՀԱԽ-ը:

Հա, վ պրնցիպի վատ չի ստացվել: :Jpit:  Միության միակ հաղթական նոտան ազգիս ապրելու ցանկությունն էր:
Անկախացումից հետո չխոսեմ...գիտեք՝ հայ-վրացական պատերազմ, Բաքվի ջարդեր, Ղարաբաղ-Զանգեզուր-Նախիջևան... միասնություն էլի: :Pardon: 




> Միասնական լինել չենք կարող, բայց կարող ենք նորմալ հարաբերություններ ունենալ, բաց սահմաններ տնտեսական ակտիվ կապեր և այլն: Ընդ որում, դա ոչ միայն մեր շահերից ա բխում, այլ նաև թաթարների, աբխազների, վրացիների ու թալիշների  Ընդհանրապես՝ միասնություն ասածը շատ հարաբերական ա: Բացարձակը համընկնող շահերն են: Իսկ էդ համընկնող շահերը չեն համընկնում Ռուսաստանի շահերի հետ


Ձայ, տնտեսական շահը չի կարա գերակայի միջէթնիկական ու տեղ էլ կա ներպետական լուրջ, ծանրակշիռ, դըբռ խնդիրների հետ: Հավատում ե՞ս, որ Ռուսաստանը վաղը փլուզվի էդ խնդիրները վաղը չէ մյուս օրը լուծվելու են: Ուտոպիա: :Pardon:  Սովետը ցույց տվեց, որ ասեք մենք ու ազերիները չենք կարողանում խաղաղ գոյակցել: Հա մի տարի աչք կփակես խնդիրներիդ վրա, հա 100 տարի, բա հետո՞:




> չբռնե՞մ մի հատ "*կակտուս* ունեցած նախնիներից սերված օղուզի" հետ ամուսնանամ


կակտո՞ւս  :Jpit:  :Nea:  էպիկանտուս :Yes: 




> հ.գ. կարո՞ղ ես երեսունականների վերջի Գերմանիայի և մեր տարածաշրջանի հասարակություննեի մեջ տաս տարբերություն գտնել. ազնվորեն ձեռդ դիր խղճիդ /թե այ մարդ տենաս էտ խիղճը որտեղ ա, որ մի հատ էլ մարդ ձեռ ա դնում վրեն / ու տաս տարերություն թվերարկի.


Մեր ու իրանց հասարակությունների գլխավոր տարբերությունն էն ա, որ մարդիկ դեռ էն ժամանակ նորմալ ընտություններ անցկացրին ու ՆՍԴԱՊ-ը լավ-վատ ձայների 1/3-ից ավել հավաքեց: Իսկ ազգայնամոլության գաղափարական նմանության մասին ակնարկդ ընկալվեց ու ընդունվեց որպես կոմպիլիմենտ (նպատակն ազնիվ էր՝ մեթոդներն էին անհաջող): :Jpit:

----------

Lion (09.12.2011), One_Way_Ticket (28.11.2011)

----------

